# AKTION: Rüsten für den Herbst - mit Geoff Anderson



## Pijawetz (11. September 2012)

*Rüsten für den Herbst - mit Geoff Anderson ...*
*... damit jede Aktivität voll genossen werden kann!*







*JETZT - Dozer3 - Urus3 - Dozer3 leaf - Urus3 leaf - Urus "SE" - AKTION*

Hohe Qualität der Materialien - für eine perfekte Grundlage

Sorgfalt in jedem Detail - für dauerhafte Stabilität

Gut durchdachtes Design - für die Praxis gebaut

Natürlich wasser- und winddicht, atmungsaktiv

*Viele FischerInnen schätzen bereits unsere Topqualität - *
*überzeugen auch Sie sich!*

*>> Hier geht's zu unseren Produkten*

*Fragen?* Gerne beraten wir Sie
*E-mail:* office@pijawetz.com
*Telefon:* +43 (0)676 83388 100

*Wohlfühlerlebnis pur - zeitlos - raffiniert*

*Euer Team der Firma Pijawetz*
10 Jahre Fachwissen - Generalimport - Verkauf aller Geoff Anderson Produkte

*Mail:* office@pijawetz.com
*HP:* www.geoffanderson.de / http://shop.pijawetz.com
​


----------

